# I refused a pregnant woman a ride.



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

I would consider myself a pleasant professional driver, as backed up by my 4.9 rating. Occasionally though I might see the red mist and I wonder if I'm actually as nice as I thought or slowly being corrupted and jaded by Uber. 

I accept a request and see that the pin is in the center of a large store along a busy road in North-East LA. When I get there I can't actually see the entrance because a bus is parked there. I go a little past the bus and pull up. In the mirror I see the pax approach, waddling a bit and carrying a box. I lean over and open the door for her. As she climbs in I can see she has a face like thunder. "What's up?" "Nothing." "No, what is it?" "You saw me - I can't believe you parked over here." "Excuse me?" "You made me walk!" 

At this point a couple of voices start up in my head. The first says no matter what you do from now on this pax is going to 1-star you. The second says you are an "independent contractor" and you can control this. I say, "Maybe I should just cancel this ride and you can request someone else because you have a really bad attitude."
"I'm sorry," she says, "I'm pregnant and tired." Should I reconsider? But the voice keeps saying 1-star, 1-star-1-star. I announce "I'm cancelling this ride", hit "do not charge rider", get out, take her box and put it back out on the curb. She climbs miserably out. "Perhaps you'll be nicer to the next driver," I say and head off.

For a while I think maybe I just acted like Satan Incarnate. But the rating system made me do this! If I wasn't concerned about getting 1-starred, I could have just sucked it up. Does Uber realise trips are being cancelled left right and center because of fear of a bad rating? It seems a bit nuts to me.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

This is where thinking on the fly is important. And the ratings have got into your head. And at 4.9 it could take a hit. And most likely a 4* may have been given.

She did say she was sorry. And being a nice guy you / I would have apologized for not seeing her. She did the right thing by being behind the bus so you could see her. Look for people with there heads in there phone when you pull up.

And I am not going to be sorry that the Court of Public opinion is not going to be with you when it comes to pregnant woman. However you can blame Uber for selfishness. Me personally, its the learning curve and next time you will do better.


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

Lord Summerisle said:


> I would consider myself a pleasant professional driver, as backed up by my 4.9 rating. Occasionally though I might see the red mist and I wonder if I'm actually as nice as I thought or slowly being corrupted and jaded by Uber.
> 
> I accept a request and see that the pin is in the center of a large store along a busy road in North-East LA. When I get there I can't actually see the entrance because a bus is parked there. I go a little past the bus and pull up. In the mirror I see the pax approach, waddling a bit and carrying a box. I lean over and open the door for her. As she climbs in I can see she has a face like thunder. "What's up?" "Nothing." "No, what is it?" "You saw me - I can't believe you parked over here." "Excuse me?" "You made me walk!"
> 
> ...


It seems nuts because it is nuts. And from my experience, super pregnant ladies can also be a little nuts (not their fault--hormones). I probably would have tried explaining--with sincerity--that I really didn't see her standing there and then gauge the situation from there. You are not horrible for cancelling, but I probably wouldn't have...with that said, you have a higher rating than me...so...there you go. Uber on!


----------



## EastBay (Aug 3, 2015)

I don't think you should feel horrible... But at least kind of bad. Lol

I've got a 4.92 rating after 6 months, and I would totally still risk a lower rating for a pregnant lady. I would try my best to explain I didn't see her. Hopefully get at least a 4 by the end. 

I definitely have a short temper and wait a while before starting trips with "bro" passengers. If I get a bad vibe I'll tell them to get out and cancel-no charge. One interaction was a guy: *roll down window* "You here for 'Brad'?" "Yes." "Good answer. I would've given you shit." *lock doors* "Don't give the next driver shit." *drive off*


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Ejection justified. Being pregnant and/or tired is not a free pass to act like an ass.


----------



## Battlecruiser (Sep 22, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Ejection justified. Being pregnant and/or tired is not a free pass to act like an ass.


disagree...pregnant woman are just mean...except my wife...she was really really mean. That said, I would try to not cancel and leave a pregnant woman, but would not have blamed a driver that canceled and left mine. She was mean.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Battlecruiser said:


> disagree...pregnant woman are just mean...except my wife...she was really really mean. That said, I would try to not cancel and leave a pregnant woman, but would not have blamed a driver that canceled and left mine. She was mean.


Mine was too when she was pregnant the last time.  It was like living with:


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

This thread is a good illumination of the flawed nature of the rating system.

Before I stopped ubering due to rate cuts I too let a few passengers hail a new uber simply because I could tell we were headed for a 1 star


----------



## Courtney2010 (Aug 21, 2015)

Lord Summerisle said:


> I would consider myself a pleasant professional driver, as backed up by my 4.9 rating. Occasionally though I might see the red mist and I wonder if I'm actually as nice as I thought or slowly being corrupted and jaded by Uber.
> 
> I accept a request and see that the pin is in the center of a large store along a busy road in North-East LA. When I get there I can't actually see the entrance because a bus is parked there. I go a little past the bus and pull up. In the mirror I see the pax approach, waddling a bit and carrying a box. I lean over and open the door for her. As she climbs in I can see she has a face like thunder. "What's up?" "Nothing." "No, what is it?" "You saw me - I can't believe you parked over here." "Excuse me?" "You made me walk!"
> 
> ...


Tough decision, my general rule is that if something happens before I start the ride to make me think that they are going to give me a low rating, I cancel. Uber does not give us much room for error. We have to be above a 4.6 so that is the way it has to be. It is something that I think Uber should consider, if they want us to drive college students around and angry pax, then I feel that we shouldn't be held to such a strict standard. Until that changes, people will get cancelled, regardless of their pregnant or not pregnant status. Trust me, they were not going to remove a 1 star rating because someone was pregnant and cranky.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

Lord Summerisle said:


> I would consider myself a pleasant professional driver, as backed up by my 4.9 rating. Occasionally though I might see the red mist and I wonder if I'm actually as nice as I thought or slowly being corrupted and jaded by Uber.
> 
> I accept a request and see that the pin is in the center of a large store along a busy road in North-East LA. When I get there I can't actually see the entrance because a bus is parked there. I go a little past the bus and pull up. In the mirror I see the pax approach, waddling a bit and carrying a box. I lean over and open the door for her. As she climbs in I can see she has a face like thunder. "What's up?" "Nothing." "No, what is it?" "You saw me - I can't believe you parked over here." "Excuse me?" "You made me walk!"
> 
> ...


Ever hear of empathy? Hormones? I'm not going to say you are an asshole for this, but you sure are on the rim of the hole.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

I might say it's Uber's policies that always have you working on the rim of the hole.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

Lord Summerisle said:


> I might say it's Uber's policies that always have you working on the rim of the hole.


Possibly. I do 100 trips per week so I don't give a **** about a couple 1 star rides. If you are a weekend driver I can understand your worry. Something else to think about: if she is good at writing solid, coherent emails then she could get you deactivated. Pregnant woman are a protected class. Plus would you want someone doing that to your wife, mother, sister, etc. You kicked her out over a misunderstanding. I have been doing this for over three years and I have never kicked anyone out.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

WOW I must say that was pretty ****ed up despite how the convo went.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> Possibly. I do 100 trips per week so I don't give a **** about a couple 1 star rides. If you are a weekend driver I can understand your worry. Something else to think about: if she is good at writing solid, coherent emails then she could get you deactivated. Pregnant woman are a protected class. Plus would you want someone doing that to your wife, mother, sister, etc. You kicked her out over a misunderstanding. I have been doing this for over three years and I have never kicked anyone out.


Pregnant women are a protected class but he didn't kick her out BECAUSE she was pregnant, he kicked her out because of her behavior.

I don't think I would have kicked her out, but I wasn't there so it's hard to tell how bad she behaved.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

observer said:


> Pregnant women are a protected class but he didn't kick her out BECAUSE she was pregnant, he kicked her out because of her behavior.
> 
> I don't think I would have kicked her out, but I wasn't there so it's hard to tell how bad she behaved.


He explained her behavior and uber doesn't care about "why" when it comes to protected classes. If you can't "grin and bear it" you shouldn't be in a customer service job.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Lord Summerisle said:


> I would consider myself a pleasant professional driver, as backed up by my 4.9 rating. Occasionally though I might see the red mist and I wonder if I'm actually as nice as I thought or slowly being corrupted and jaded by Uber.
> 
> I accept a request and see that the pin is in the center of a large store along a busy road in North-East LA. When I get there I can't actually see the entrance because a bus is parked there. I go a little past the bus and pull up. In the mirror I see the pax approach, waddling a bit and carrying a box. I lean over and open the door for her. As she climbs in I can see she has a face like thunder. "What's up?" "Nothing." "No, what is it?" "You saw me - I can't believe you parked over here." "Excuse me?" "You made me walk!"
> 
> ...


Dont feel bad for her because there'll be another uberx there in just a few. Maybe she will learn a lesson not to take it out on others for her having a hard day


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

And for the ones giving OP a hard time note this : if it wasnt for the shitty rating system uber has he would have taken her,thats at least what i believe. Everyone of us know to respect a pregnant woman and bear with her attitude but how about getting a 1 star at the cost of losing your job on top of all that.
Blame uber for allowing clients getting drivers fired because of their shitty mistakes and ratings i must say.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

I can't wait until you guys have a pregnant wife. All reason ceases to exist. Rational? You wish


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

toi said:


> And for the ones giving OP a hard time note this : if it wasnt for the shitty rating system uber has he would have taken her,thats at least what i believe. Everyone of us know to respect a pregnant woman and bear with her attitude but how about getting a 1 star at the cost of losing your job on top of all that.
> Blame uber for allowing clients getting drivers fired because of their shitty mistakes and ratings i must say.


Refusing people because they have a slight attitude and might 1 star you is for sensitive *******.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

In the real world : even she is a ***** she is pregnant 
I woul have taken her 
It's only 1 out of 100 I would put up with it and be overly nice ( to make her feel shitty)

In uber world : anything goes


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Lord Summerisle said:


> I might say it's Uber's policies that always have you working on the rim of the hole.


Agreed. I was a nicer person pre Uber.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

Lord Summerisle said:


> I would consider myself a pleasant professional driver, as backed up by my 4.9 rating. Occasionally though I might see the red mist and I wonder if I'm actually as nice as I thought or slowly being corrupted and jaded by Uber.
> 
> I accept a request and see that the pin is in the center of a large store along a busy road in North-East LA. When I get there I can't actually see the entrance because a bus is parked there. I go a little past the bus and pull up. In the mirror I see the pax approach, waddling a bit and carrying a box. I lean over and open the door for her. As she climbs in I can see she has a face like thunder. "What's up?" "Nothing." "No, what is it?" "You saw me - I can't believe you parked over here." "Excuse me?" "You made me walk!"
> 
> ...


I would have taken her. Money is better than ratings.


----------



## Vixen (Sep 27, 2015)

EastBay said:


> I don't think you should feel horrible... But at least kind of bad. Lol
> 
> I've got a 4.92 rating after 6 months, and I would totally still risk a lower rating for a pregnant lady. I would try my best to explain I didn't see her. Hopefully get at least a 4 by the end.
> 
> I definitely have a short temper and wait a while before starting trips with "bro" passengers. If I get a bad vibe I'll tell them to get out and cancel-no charge. One interaction was a guy: *roll down window* "You here for 'Brad'?" "Yes." "Good answer. I would've given you shit." *lock doors* "Don't give the next driver shit." *drive off*


What's a bro passenger?


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

Vixen said:


> What's a bro passenger?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Completely removing the pregnant woman from the equation: At what point do you say, "**** Uber's bullshit; I'm here to make money"? Unless you've completed only 20 rides, a 1-star once in a while might hurt your pride, but it won't get you deactivated. You already spent the dead miles and the time getting to the pax, why not get the paid miles now?

I've also had pissed off pax ease up once they're in. You just have to make a little small talk. If you asked her about her baby and told her congratulations, she probably would have calmed down.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Lord Summerisle said:


> I would consider myself a pleasant professional driver, as backed up by my 4.9 rating. Occasionally though I might see the red mist and I wonder if I'm actually as nice as I thought or slowly being corrupted and jaded by Uber.
> 
> I accept a request and see that the pin is in the center of a large store along a busy road in North-East LA. When I get there I can't actually see the entrance because a bus is parked there. I go a little past the bus and pull up. In the mirror I see the pax approach, waddling a bit and carrying a box. I lean over and open the door for her. As she climbs in I can see she has a face like thunder. "What's up?" "Nothing." "No, what is it?" "You saw me - I can't believe you parked over here." "Excuse me?" "You made me walk!"
> 
> ...


I would cancel and give her free ride . That was me .


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

OP: You don't have any business being in the service industry or serving the public, period. Hang up your U. If you have a 4.9, how many others have you kicked out? How many ratings do you have? Over 100 rides, it may bring you down .4 points MAX to a 4.86. Over 500 rides, it'll bring you down to a 4.89. Yeah - you have bigger causes for deactivation than getting a single 1*.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

JimS said:


> OP: You don't have any business being in the service industry or serving the public, period. Hang up your U. If you have a 4.9, how many others have you kicked out? How many ratings do you have? Over 100 rides, it may bring you down .4 points MAX to a 4.86. Over 500 rides, it'll bring you down to a 4.89. Yeah - you have bigger causes for deactivation than getting a single 1*.


I've done 825 trips, I haven't "kicked out" anyone before, though certainly cancelled and driven away a few times if things looked dodgy. I know I come across badly retelling what is a rare incident but you sound like a plutonium-grade jackass in comparison.


----------



## Limojerks (Sep 22, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> In the real world : even she is a ***** she is pregnant
> I woul have taken her
> It's only 1 out of 100 I would put up with it and be overly nice ( to make her feel shitty)
> 
> In uber world : anything goes


So a pregnant woman walking can't have a bad day or bad moment you're a d******* to


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Limojerks said:


> So a pregnant woman walking can't have a bad day or bad moment you're a d******* to


Yes she can
It's the part were you are expected to put up with it 
Especially for 4 bucks
Remember she probably has a Husband
Brother , sister , mom . Dad neighbor

I said I woul bite the bullet and take her
Because I'm nice


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Yes she can
> It's the part were you are expected to put up with it
> Especially for 4 bucks
> Remember she probably has a Husband
> ...


Pregnant women aren't invalids, but it is an incredibly challenging time. You don't know for sure that she has a husband, brother, sister, mom, dad or neighbor to trust. The same is true of everyone, though.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Pregnant women aren't invalids, but it is an incredibly challenging time. You don't know for sure that she has a husband, brother, sister, mom, dad or neighbor to trust. The same is true of everyone, though.


C'mon 
Yet she trusts Uber ??


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

When I drove a cab there were 2 type of customers 

The one that was mean

And the one that woul say to its driver
"You are a life saver"


----------



## MzBehavn (May 24, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> Refusing people because they have a slight attitude and might 1 star you is for sensitive *******.


Not true, if I don't want to do business with someone based on their attitude then I shouldn't have to. What this translates into, is more business for people who don't care about who they pick up. In fact, I rate all attitude customers a 3 star, unless they do something that is really bad, like spraying perfume, or touching. This way, I will never have to deal with them again.


----------



## MzBehavn (May 24, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> I can't wait until you guys have a pregnant wife. All reason ceases to exist. Rational? You wish


That doesn't apply to everyone, it certainly didn't apply to me. Or any of the women in my family. Maybe a sign of things to come, just saying...


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> C'mon
> Yet she trusts Uber ??


Touché


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

MzBehavn said:


> That doesn't apply to everyone, it certainly didn't apply to me. Or any of the women in my family. Maybe a sign of things to come, just saying...


Lol yes I'm sure you all were just delightful while you were pregnant. In denial much?


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

MzBehavn said:


> Not true, if I don't want to do business with someone based on their attitude then I shouldn't have to. What this translates into, is more business for people who don't care about who they pick up. In fact, I rate all attitude customers a 3 star, unless they do something that is really bad, like spraying perfume, or touching. This way, I will never have to deal with them again.


Yeah well he didn't three-star her, he kicked her out of the car. He was literally more sensitive than a pregnant woman


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

Dont give ride to a pregnant woman if she is not accompanied by someone. They can do anything, you know why -hormones


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

Limojerks said:


> You know what you're a ********* a real freaking ********* all you're worried about is your stupid one star rating what a piece of s*** you are you should have taken her in the damn car been nice to her the rest of time and apologize and who gives a flying fig leaf you get a one star no one looks at your god damn ratings and cancels Uber just cuz your rating isnt perfect&#8230; you're just a freaking moron and you're the reason people don't like uber drivers&#8230; assholes like you.. what you just wrote just pisses me off so much you guys think you deserve everyone to be perfect ride don't you?? Well guess what it isn't but as long as you're making some money you just be nice to the customers stop worrying about your freakin stupid ass rating or get the hell off of Uber


I guess the driver is UberX driver driving for pennies. He is not her husband apologizing for nothing he did bad. You seem to be new hire by TK.


----------



## corrado (Jan 19, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> I'm good bro. I live in the most expensive city in America. My affairs are handled.


"I have been a cab driver, livery driver, and uberx driver in San Frsncisco. I have always made pretty good money. I made the least while working as a cab driver. This city is becoming unlivable when it comes to money. Sounds like the cost of living in Arizona is pretty low. I have family in Tucson. I have always loved Arizona. Maybe it's time to move."
Doesnt sound like it from that post. Bro


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Lord Summerisle said:


> I've done 825 trips, I haven't "kicked out" anyone before, though certainly cancelled and driven away a few times if things looked dodgy. I know I come across badly retelling what is a rare incident but you sound like a plutonium-grade jackass in comparison.


Yes. I may be. But I don't kick out pregnant women. At 825 trips with an average of 4.9, a 1-star would have brought you down to 4.895 or, rounded, 4.9.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

The only thing that might have any chance of making me think twice about this situation is media coverage. Remember: Consumer complaints are always 100% truthful and 100% complete -- at least in the eyes of local-yokel media. All it takes is one third-rate Poopsville reporter with a deadline to meet to ruin whatever plans you have regarding Uberlyft.

Compare: The idiotic whine-bratting by pax (and reporters) about service dogs and wheelchairs.


----------



## veblenrules (Jul 14, 2014)

Lord Summerisle said:


> I would consider myself a pleasant professional driver, as backed up by my 4.9 rating. Occasionally though I might see the red mist and I wonder if I'm actually as nice as I thought or slowly being corrupted and jaded by Uber.
> 
> I accept a request and see that the pin is in the center of a large store along a busy road in North-East LA. When I get there I can't actually see the entrance because a bus is parked there. I go a little past the bus and pull up. In the mirror I see the pax approach, waddling a bit and carrying a box. I lean over and open the door for her. As she climbs in I can see she has a face like thunder. "What's up?" "Nothing." "No, what is it?" "You saw me - I can't believe you parked over here." "Excuse me?" "You made me walk!"
> 
> ...


Golly. People always complain about rude taxi drivers and now UberX too? What's thw world coming to? I'll tell you what it's comin to; if a driver can't make a decent living and if he/she feels like the game isrigged to screw him/her around, sdervice will suffer. Duh!


Lord Summerisle said:


> I would consider myself a pleasant professional driver, as backed up by my 4.9 rating. Occasionally though I might see the red mist and I wonder if I'm actually as nice as I thought or slowly being corrupted and jaded by Uber.
> 
> I accept a request and see that the pin is in the center of a large store along a busy road in North-East LA. When I get there I can't actually see the entrance because a bus is parked there. I go a little past the bus and pull up. In the mirror I see the pax approach, waddling a bit and carrying a box. I lean over and open the door for her. As she climbs in I can see she has a face like thunder. "What's up?" "Nothing." "No, what is it?" "You saw me - I can't believe you parked over here." "Excuse me?" "You made me walk!"
> 
> ...


Golly, people used to complain about rude taxi drivers and now this! Maybe there's a common denominator between taxis and UberX. How about starving to death for a living and feeling like the game is rigged to screw the driver around? Duh!


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Lord Summerisle said:


> I would consider myself a pleasant professional driver, as backed up by my 4.9 rating. Occasionally though I might see the red mist and I wonder if I'm actually as nice as I thought or slowly being corrupted and jaded by Uber.
> 
> I accept a request and see that the pin is in the center of a large store along a busy road in North-East LA. When I get there I can't actually see the entrance because a bus is parked there. I go a little past the bus and pull up. In the mirror I see the pax approach, waddling a bit and carrying a box. I lean over and open the door for her. As she climbs in I can see she has a face like thunder. "What's up?" "Nothing." "No, what is it?" "You saw me - I can't believe you parked over here." "Excuse me?" "You made me walk!"
> 
> ...


You did the right thing. Regardless of her condition, we all have the ability to behave as adults. She acted like a child and she was disciplined as one. As long as you didn't lose your cool and the way you explained the situation to her with a level head, you did good.

Say you just twisted your ankle and are in allot of pain and someone comes up to you and says can I help you? Would you give that person an attitude because you are in allot of pain or would you be gracious and thank them. The fact is, you were there to help and she is an over expecting *****!! Regardless of being pregnant. It's a condition she has lived with for a bit, it didn't happen while she was shopping in the store. Giving someone an attitude that you do not know, is not acceptable in any circumstances what so ever considering you were there top help here, even loading what she had purchased from the store. She had no right to treat you with that disrespect.

The pregnancy card she used on you was an attempt to justify/make an excuse for her behaving like an child. She is an adult and needs to carry herself like one.

Man, you did the right thing. Some may disagree, but miserable people will always be miserable regardless of their condition. She had no right to come off with an attitude when you were there to help her.

To me, this has nothing to do with the rating as it does the lack of respect. I don't take that attitude from my kids, I sure as the hell am not going to take that attitude from any adult.

This was training, not just for her, but for her unborn child as well. Imagine, someone like that procreating and unleashing another over expecting rude person in the world. She got schooled, let's hope she learns from it and passes off some descent manners to her child.

One of uber's feedback that a passenger can give a driver is professionalism. Well first of all, we are ride share, not professional drivers, so uber can shove the professionalism up their, you know what.

But if uber is expecting professionalism from their Transportation Network of Drivers then the same goes for the passengers. If it is now a work environment and professionalism is the status quo, then the same goes for the passenger. In life you get what you give.

I'm not a professional driver, I'm an Uber driver. That's going to be my new tag line


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

Lord Summerisle said:


> I would consider myself a pleasant professional driver, as backed up by my 4.9 rating. Occasionally though I might see the red mist and I wonder if I'm actually as nice as I thought or slowly being corrupted and jaded by Uber.
> 
> I accept a request and see that the pin is in the center of a large store along a busy road in North-East LA. When I get there I can't actually see the entrance because a bus is parked there. I go a little past the bus and pull up. In the mirror I see the pax approach, waddling a bit and carrying a box. I lean over and open the door for her. As she climbs in I can see she has a face like thunder. "What's up?" "Nothing." "No, what is it?" "You saw me - I can't believe you parked over here." "Excuse me?" "You made me walk!"
> 
> ...


I had the same exact thing happen man, I drive to the address shown on the map and its this gated off industrial area. So I be proactive and drive a few addresses down to find where the pax would be more likely to be but no ones at these other more open places. No luck there so I go back to the first place, after all its the one listed on the app, a few minutes pass and she comes out from another business walking to my car asking me why I parked so far. As soon as she made that comment I should have canceled.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Maybe 5 times in 4000 rides I have cancelled the ride before it started. Once because of an entitled dick who asked for an aux cable as he was getting in and said - 1 star for you for not having one. The other times were all overload calls, 5 or 6 people trying to cram in. Won't do it and won't take just 4 of them because you will get screwed on ratings.

If it had been me, all would have been good when she apologized. I would have given her the ride and tried to relate with her on the ride. A one star isn't going to kill you and it's unlikely that would be the outcome anyway. I would have a hard time leaving someone stranded who was in need.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I want your crystal ball, the one that "knows" she was going to give you a 1* rating.
You were so sure that it was going to be a problem you couldn't handle? 

She was upset that you made her walk, so how is she after you made her wait for another ride? You don't know her situation, she might have really needed to be somewhere, was frustrated that her belly was getting places before she was, carrying packages as well....

I hope I see you in need somewhere so I can somehow know what you're going to do next and leave you hanging because of the conversation I'm having in my head. 

Psycho.


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

you did exactly what you had to do. how many stories are on this forum about the same thing, one complaint or complaints before the ride starts .....automatic cancel and leave ....she would of 1 star you so hard. she cara nothing about you and she probably was not really sorry. you did exactly what you should of did. 

tell her to call Uber and blame them. peace, adios, we the drivers won't miss you.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I would have a hard time leaving someone stranded who was in need.


Really?? Don't you think a bit over dramatic??

She was only a touch of a button from another uber. So 5 more minutes to wait for another uber is stranded?? A bit of a thespian, aren't we??

She wasn't left in the middle of a desert

She wasn't stranded in the least. And the wait I'm sure did her well as she could think how to talk to the next driver with respect

It's not like she was giving birth


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

"Miss, If I didn't understand how hard pregnancy is through my own kids, I would cancel and leave you here, because Uber doesn't accept any low ratings for any reason, even an innocent mistake"

"I swear to you, I didn't see you and would never make a pregnant woman walk."

"But I'm not going to make your day harder even if you're mad."

"Please, have a cold water and relax and I'll get you where you're headed safe and sound."

Pleasant music, light conversation, she's back in a good place.





Or just cancel, probably safer, just not how I roll.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Meet the new cab driver, 
WORSE than the old cab driver.
"Yer honor, I'm a victim of the RATINGS system!"


----------



## UberNow (Sep 12, 2015)

When I read the title I thought the reason for refusing the pregnant woman a ride was for fear of having to deliver the baby in the car!


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Nah - that's just a $200 clean up fee.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

She could've just been fat. It wouldn't be the first time someone confused the two.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

toi said:


> And for the ones giving OP a hard time note this : if it wasnt for the shitty rating system uber has he would have taken her,thats at least what i believe. Everyone of us know to respect a pregnant woman and bear with her attitude but how about getting a 1 star at the cost of losing your job on top of all that.
> Blame uber for allowing clients getting drivers fired because of their shitty mistakes and ratings i must say.


If you're concerned abour getting 1 star on 1 ride or you're in a position that may get you deactivated then you're clearly doing something wrong.


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

Im surprised she apologized. Preggos usually tell you to shove it lol carrying a lil human makes you angry , specially when you know its for months


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

I have kicked out 2 passengers that were clearly stoned and/or drunk, because the girl began giving attitude and insisting to her male friend that I should enter their address in the app for them... even though it would have been easier for her to, esp to make sure it is correct. At that point, it wasn't the fear of getting a low score that time... my gut just told me this would not go well and I didn't care how far they wanted to go, it simply wasn't worth it. I told them to get out and cancelled the ride. She slammed my door when she got out and sat on the curb glaring at me. I didn't feel bad at all.

I am learning to trust my 6th sense on these...
However, once I start the trip... it's too late, so I remain committed. Then if I sense an attitude, I try to offset things if I see a way to.
I have managed to turn a few negatives into something more pleasant. But it doesn't always work. Some people are just assholes.

Don't fret over the ratings too much.
Save those tough choices for the ones that really deserve it.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

EastBay said:


> I don't think you should feel horrible... But at least kind of bad. Lol
> 
> I've got a 4.92 rating after 6 months, and I would totally still risk a lower rating for a pregnant lady. I would try my best to explain I didn't see her. Hopefully get at least a 4 by the end.
> 
> I definitely have a short temper and wait a while before starting trips with "bro" passengers. If I get a bad vibe I'll tell them to get out and cancel-no charge. One interaction was a guy: *roll down window* "You here for 'Brad'?" "Yes." "Good answer. I would've given you shit." *lock doors* "Don't give the next driver shit." *drive off*


Same way here. Last year I kicked out someone cause they were *****ing about having a cigarette allergy.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

Lord Summerisle said:


> I would consider myself a pleasant professional driver, as backed up by my 4.9 rating. Occasionally though I might see the red mist and I wonder if I'm actually as nice as I thought or slowly being corrupted and jaded by Uber.
> 
> I accept a request and see that the pin is in the center of a large store along a busy road in North-East LA. When I get there I can't actually see the entrance because a bus is parked there. I go a little past the bus and pull up. In the mirror I see the pax approach, waddling a bit and carrying a box. I lean over and open the door for her. As she climbs in I can see she has a face like thunder. "What's up?" "Nothing." "No, what is it?" "You saw me - I can't believe you parked over here." "Excuse me?" "You made me walk!"
> 
> ...


NO worries. If my mom told me she would 1 star me. She hits the curb  lol. And if I can do this to my mom. pregnant lady is no problem. While the Uber App is ON. Good rating is all that matters. If you pregnant, that does not mean you can be an asshole. At least in my world, you are not immune to getting thrown out of my vehicle....

Once Uber App is OFF. I become human again.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> He explained her behavior and uber doesn't care about "why" when it comes to protected classes. If you can't "grin and bear it" you shouldn't be in a customer service job.


This is my everyday moto when I turn ON my Uber App: I should not be in a customer service job.

Yet I keep on driving ..... muahahahahahaha...!!!!!!

Yer life must a nightmare. to grin and bear it just because you are in "customer service". I bet you enjoy eating cow poop as well, if told so... by customer.


----------



## BlackDog (Sep 5, 2015)

Uber's rating on Yelp means they should get fired. With 3 out of 5 stars. Haha

One passenger should not be able to cancel out so many 5 stars by giving a 1 star. Just Silly. 

I think each situation needs to be considered. One time I picked up a blind and def passenger. He had a cool keyboard about his neck connected to him smart phone to text my and translate into braille for him when I texted back. Really cool guy. Great experience. Cancelling on a person like him is against the law and good moral fiber.


----------



## BlackDog (Sep 5, 2015)

One more thing. Asshat people in general need a good reality check every once in a while or they will just continue there bullish behavior. Or at least let them be inconvenienced. A few minutes waiting for the next UberX might be good therapy and cause her to treat other Uber drivers with respect from that point forward.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

Lord Summerisle said:


> I would consider myself a pleasant professional driver, as backed up by my 4.9 rating. Occasionally though I might see the red mist and I wonder if I'm actually as nice as I thought or slowly being corrupted and jaded by Uber.
> 
> I accept a request and see that the pin is in the center of a large store along a busy road in North-East LA. When I get there I can't actually see the entrance because a bus is parked there. I go a little past the bus and pull up. In the mirror I see the pax approach, waddling a bit and carrying a box. I lean over and open the door for her. As she climbs in I can see she has a face like thunder. "What's up?" "Nothing." "No, what is it?" "You saw me - I can't believe you parked over here." "Excuse me?" "You made me walk!"
> 
> ...


Listen, I'm a woman that has been pregnant 4 times and given birth twice. I completely agree with what you did. Although pregnancy can be uncomfortable and difficult, no one forces you to be in that condition. Have your fun and suffer for the next 9 months -- that's life, deal with it. Being pregnant does not give anyone excuses to act like an impatient ass, hormones be damned. If she's that uncomfortable, she should stay her behind at home.

I would have booted her without a second thought. When i was pregnant, especially with baby #2, it was excruciating. However, I did NOT go around acting like a rampaging ***** taking out everyone in my path. That is ridiculous and no way to act. We ladies know what to expect with this condition, so strap on your big girl panties and thank the driver for picking you up. Way to go Sir !!!!!!


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I have to take her. I'd also pick up a prisoner being released from Cook County Jail.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

William1964 said:


> I have to take her. I'd also pick up a prisoner being released from Cook County Jail.


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Perhaps you'll be nicer to the next driver," I say...


This is just another example of a rider who needs educating about how all of this works. Giving her a ride and then giving her a low rating afterward would have accomplished nothing. She would have likely been just as rude to the next driver, and the moment you noticed your rating average plummet would have left you feeling like a complete chump. Being permanently or temporarily disabled, pregnant, or old and infirm doesn't give anyone the license to be rude. She was whining and complaining before the ride even started, and you saw an opportunity to head off a likely low rating and went with it. I would have done the same thing.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

I would have at least asked her where she was going. If she was going over $20 away I would have done the trip. Don't forget ultimately it's about the money not the ratings! I'll take a rating hit and verbal abuse for a $20 fare but nothing less.


----------



## Rando57 (Sep 21, 2015)

Lord Summerisle said:


> I would consider myself a pleasant professional driver, as backed up by my 4.9 rating. Occasionally though I might see the red mist and I wonder if I'm actually as nice as I thought or slowly being corrupted and jaded by Uber.
> 
> I accept a request and see that the pin is in the center of a large store along a busy road in North-East LA. When I get there I can't actually see the entrance because a bus is parked there. I go a little past the bus and pull up. In the mirror I see the pax approach, waddling a bit and carrying a box. I lean over and open the door for her. As she climbs in I can see she has a face like thunder. "What's up?" "Nothing." "No, what is it?" "You saw me - I can't believe you parked over here." "Excuse me?" "You made me walk!"
> 
> ...


What a little pissant you are. A professional driver would have helped the woman and gotten her into the car, known how to handle her, smooth out the misunderstanding and turned a negative into a positive and earned five stars. You little Uber twit. You don't deserve to be driving the public.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

We're not professionals. We're minimally qualified people who own cars.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi, veblenrules rules and Baby Cakes.

Welcome to the forum!

Please read your Partnership Agreement.

New Drivers have 30 days to Opt-out of *Binding Arbitration.*

UNS


----------



## Striking9904 (Oct 1, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> Ever hear of empathy? Hormones? I'm not going to say you are an asshole for this, but you sure are on the rim of the hole.


You're in the minority on this opinion, and since most people are not truly assholes, that means the minority must be.


----------



## Striking9904 (Oct 1, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> Refusing people because they have a slight attitude and might 1 star you is for sensitive *******.


We're all dumber for having read this


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Rando57 said:


> What a little pissant you are. A professional driver would have helped the woman and gotten her into the car, known how to handle her, smooth out the misunderstanding and turned a negative into a positive and earned five stars. You little Uber twit. You don't deserve to be driving the public.


So sorry, Supreme Arbiter, I will continue to take abuse at your bequest.


----------



## Super Nintendo Chalmers (Jun 16, 2015)

That's a ******y move. Just my opinion.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Lord Summerisle said:


> I would consider myself a pleasant professional driver, as backed up by my 4.9 rating. Occasionally though I might see the red mist and I wonder if I'm actually as nice as I thought or slowly being corrupted and jaded by Uber.
> 
> I accept a request and see that the pin is in the center of a large store along a busy road in North-East LA. When I get there I can't actually see the entrance because a bus is parked there. I go a little past the bus and pull up. In the mirror I see the pax approach, waddling a bit and carrying a box. I lean over and open the door for her. As she climbs in I can see she has a face like thunder. "What's up?" "Nothing." "No, what is it?" "You saw me - I can't believe you parked over here." "Excuse me?" "You made me walk!"
> 
> ...


*You did right, do not start trip for a passenger that talks shit.. Uber On..*
i did not even read the comments from the other posters, don't need to..


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Do not take crap from anyone if you have not started trip, 
You only KISS ASS after you start trip, Not before..


----------



## UberNow (Sep 12, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> I have kicked out 2 passengers that were clearly stoned and/or drunk, because the girl began giving attitude and insisting to her male friend that I should enter their address in the app for them... even though it would have been easier for her to, esp to make sure it is correct. At that point, it wasn't the fear of getting a low score that time... my gut just told me this would not go well and I didn't care how far they wanted to go, it simply wasn't worth it. I told them to get out and cancelled the ride. She slammed my door when she got out and sat on the curb glaring at me. I didn't feel bad at all.
> 
> I am learning to trust my 6th sense on these...
> However, once I start the trip... it's too late, so I remain committed. Then if I sense an attitude, I try to offset things if I see a way to.
> ...


You need to pick your battle. If there were four blokes, drunk and aggressive, the pack could turn on you. You would have no chance. In that case, it's best to remain calm, de-escalate the situation, get them to their destination asap. Of course, learn from that. Neve pick up four drunk men again. It is hard to know what to do.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Rando57 said:


> What a little pissant you are. A professional driver would have helped the woman and gotten her into the car, known how to handle her, smooth out the misunderstanding and turned a negative into a positive and earned five stars. You little Uber twit. You don't deserve to be driving the public.


UberX drivers are not paid like professionals, more like unprofessionals. People should not expect gold when they pay for lead. You want that service ? Then order UberBlack !


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

JimS said:


> We're not professionals. We're minimally qualified people who own cars.


Minimally qualified? How about just people who own cars.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Lord Summerisle said:


> I would consider myself a pleasant professional driver, as backed up by my 4.9 rating. Occasionally though I might see the red mist and I wonder if I'm actually as nice as I thought or slowly being corrupted and jaded by Uber.
> 
> I accept a request and see that the pin is in the center of a large store along a busy road in North-East LA. When I get there I can't actually see the entrance because a bus is parked there. I go a little past the bus and pull up. In the mirror I see the pax approach, waddling a bit and carrying a box. I lean over and open the door for her. As she climbs in I can see she has a face like thunder. "What's up?" "Nothing." "No, what is it?" "You saw me - I can't believe you parked over here." "Excuse me?" "You made me walk!"
> 
> ...


^^^
You just should have told her that you thought that she was the bus in front of the door and that she shouldn't have had her lights flashing.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

just another reason why we must stand up to uber on Oct 16th at 5pm


----------



## RomanRon (Sep 23, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> Ever hear of empathy? Hormones? I'm not going to say you are an asshole for this, but you sure are on the rim of the hole.


OK I'll say it what an asshole. Drivers who take care of their customers,don't have to worry about their rating


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> Minimally qualified? How about just people who own cars.


Got my dig in on some Uber pax yesterday. Watched them ignore the cabstand for 15 solid minutes, and talk shit about my brother cabbies. 
Some of what they said was correct, some was racist. Feh..
So I put my head out of my cab window, give the Uber a staged look over, and say the following: "yeah... out of state license plate, bill 541 went into effect today. Your Uber isn't insured for this ride, he didn't have time to get the mandatory inspection for out of state vehicles.
Enjoy your ********* ride!"

Look on their faces? 
Priceless.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Mine was too when she was pregnant the last time.  It was like living with:


Coming from the sex that doesn't carry a shitty human being in the center of their body just to eject it & potentially die. Yup.


----------



## Bobby Loblaw (Aug 16, 2015)

My experience, though not pregnant, I did have some serious concerns so I wrote to Uber (don't know why I did that - I should know by now it is just waste of time) here tis :
" This young lady(Delta?) was travelling with a very young boy. Because of his size I knew he would not be properly secured by the seat belt. As I am not familiar with the specific details of the requirements for child restraints, I did not feel it was safe to transport the child without the proper additional equipment. I was unsure as to whether he would require a complete seat or just a booster seat. He was definitely Not of sufficient height or weight to use the vehicles' restraint system. I explained all of this to the lady ( I assumed this was his mother ) and further explained that whether she was using Uber, which she indicated she had with the young boy, or a taxi, she needed to bring with her the proper approved seat. Should the vehicle be pulled over by the police I am sure the driver would be charged and she could very well be reported to The Ministry of Children and Youth Services. I don't want to even speculate should an accident occur. I do however feel I have a duty to report this and that Uber should flag this lady's account and verify that she has the proper equipment before she is given any further trips. Furthermore I want Uber to make all drivers aware of this type of risk and consequences as it is a matter of neglect which puts the child in danger by both the parent or guardian and the driver. This is one of those things that are not usually planned for in advance, so it is imperative that all individuals be made aware of this potentially devastating situation."

& UBERS' response :

" Regarding the safety of a child on board, thanks for your suggestions regarding that one, we appreciate you reaching us with this kind of concern.

Don't worry, we're going to make sure that we are aware of this kind of situation and we're going to look further on this type of scenario.

Please let me know if you have more questions.

*Lloyd "*


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Bobby Loblaw said:


> My experience, though not pregnant, I did have some serious concerns so I wrote to Uber (don't know why I did that - I should know by now it is just waste of time) here tis :
> " This young lady(Delta?) was travelling with a very young boy. Because of his size I knew he would not be properly secured by the seat belt. As I am not familiar with the specific details of the requirements for child restraints, I did not feel it was safe to transport the child without the proper additional equipment. I was unsure as to whether he would require a complete seat or just a booster seat. He was definitely Not of sufficient height or weight to use the vehicles' restraint system. I explained all of this to the lady ( I assumed this was his mother ) and further explained that whether she was using Uber, which she indicated she had with the young boy, or a taxi, she needed to bring with her the proper approved seat. Should the vehicle be pulled over by the police I am sure the driver would be charged and she could very well be reported to The Ministry of Children and Youth Services. I don't want to even speculate should an accident occur. I do however feel I have a duty to report this and that Uber should flag this lady's account and verify that she has the proper equipment before she is given any further trips. Furthermore I want Uber to make all drivers aware of this type of risk and consequences as it is a matter of neglect which puts the child in danger by both the parent or guardian and the driver. This is one of those things that are not usually planned for in advance, so it is imperative that all individuals be made aware of this potentially devastating situation."
> 
> & UBERS' response :
> ...


^^^
"Lloyd" the guy in India who I'm sure doesn't have the foggiest concept of what you queried him on, could only reply in canned response => "Word Salad", which is what Uber is famous for and most adept at.


----------



## MzBehavn (May 24, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> Lol yes I'm sure you all were just delightful while you were pregnant. In denial much?


I'll forgive your sour attitude, clearly you have issues to work out. In fact, both times I was preggers, I was incredibly sick, and was basically fighting to stay alive and have my children. I'll say it again for the those who are very thick headed, I was not unreasonable or moody during my pregnancy, i was on bed rest from month 3 until I delivered, and I've known many pregnant women who likewise was not irrational. There is no denial in what my situation was, and for a stranger to come on here and question me about my health is rather ridiculous, are you sure your not menstruating right now?


----------



## MzBehavn (May 24, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> Yeah well he didn't three-star her, he kicked her out of the car. He was literally more sensitive than a pregnant woman


You are aware we can end the ride at any time, right? Who cares how sensitive you perceive him to be.

Starting to see why you think your wife was bad during her pregnancy. Kinda feeling sorry for her, but then again, she must have realized what kind of man she was marrying.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Ejection justified. Being pregnant and/or tired is not a free pass to act like an ass.


Have you ever had a pregnant wife? Being pregnant (they are always tired) does give you a little bit of a pass.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

PTUber said:


> Have you ever had a pregnant wife? Being pregnant (they are always tired) does give you a little bit of a pass.


I used to; I revoked her pass.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Got my dig in on some Uber pax yesterday. Watched them ignore the cabstand for 15 solid minutes, and talk shit about my brother cabbies.
> Some of what they said was correct, some was racist. Feh..
> So I put my head out of my cab window, give the Uber a staged look over, and say the following: "yeah... out of state license plate, bill 541 went into effect today. Your Uber isn't insured for this ride, he didn't have time to get the mandatory inspection for out of state vehicles.
> Enjoy your ********* ride!"
> ...


POST # 84/TwoFiddyMile: I think that
Sheldon Cooper, Ph.D.
said it Most Poignantly:

☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ B A Z I N G A ! ! ! ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

EastBay said:


> I don't think you should feel horrible... But at least kind of bad. Lol
> 
> I've got a 4.92 rating after 6 months, and I would totally still risk a lower rating for a pregnant lady. I would try my best to explain I didn't see her. Hopefully get at least a 4 by the end.
> 
> I definitely have a short temper and wait a while before starting trips with "bro" passengers. If I get a bad vibe I'll tell them to get out and cancel-no charge. One interaction was a guy: *roll down window* "You here for 'Brad'?" "Yes." "Good answer. I would've given you shit." *lock doors* "Don't give the next driver shit." *drive off*


POST # 4/@East Bay: PLEASE don't be
having Fellow
UPNF Member-Drivers drooling over
the Extra Personable Peeps
in Oaksterdam, U.S.A. ! You COULD BE
"Harshing their Mellow".

Peace, Brah!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

MzBehavn said:


> Not true, if I don't want to do business with someone based on their attitude then I shouldn't have to. What this translates into, is more business for people who don't care about who they pick up. In fact, I rate all attitude customers a 3 star, unless they do something that is really bad, like spraying perfume, or touching. This way, I will never have to deal with them again.


POST # 34/MzBehavn: You ARE aware
that the 3☆
Rating "Solution" ONLY applies to Lyft?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

veblenrules said:


> Golly. People always complain about rude taxi drivers and now UberX too? What's thw world coming to? I'll tell you what it's comin to; if a driver can't make a decent living and if he/she feels like the game isrigged to screw him/her around, sdervice will suffer. Duh!
> 
> Golly, people used to complain about rude taxi drivers and now this! Maybe there's a common denominator between taxis and UberX. How about starving to death for a living and feeling like the game is rigged to screw the driver around? Duh!


POST # 44/veblenrules: ....JEEPERS !
T W O "Golly"s in O N E
Post. Clearly, YOU are too young to
remember even RERUNS of perhaps
Leslie Neilsen's Finest Work, "Airplane!"

Midway through this Comedy, "June
Cleaver" acts as Interpreter for a
Stewardess having difficulty under-
standing Two Black Men engaging in
Ebonics :
June: "Excuse me... I speak Jive."
B.Bro: "Shhhheeeeeeiiiiiitttttt!"
June: "Golly!"

Bison Chortling.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Rando57 said:


> What a little pissant you are. A professional driver would have helped the woman and gotten her into the car, known how to handle her, smooth out the misunderstanding and turned a negative into a positive and earned five stars. You little Uber twit. You don't deserve to be driving the public.


POST # 69/Rando57: Says the MVP
"Monday Morning 
Quarterback", NOT COINCIDENTALLY
a Nineteen-Day-Wonder as an "Active"!

"Twit" and "Pissant" COULD APPLY TO
YOU, AS WELL! Keep up the Intolerance
and "Sh☆tcanned" will apply to You.

CONSTRUCTIVE criticism = O.K.
DESTRUCTIVE....criticism = Warnings
that CAN & DO lead to "Acct. Deleted".

Am I right, observer ?


----------



## Ghostwren (Jul 1, 2015)

Can a moose advise
upon such matters as this?
It cannot be so.


----------



## MzBehavn (May 24, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 34/MzBehavn: You ARE aware
> that the 3☆
> Rating "Solution" ONLY applies to Lyft?


 No, I haven't seen this... if you have the link or whatever, please post it. Everything I've seen indicates 3 stars less not matched up again.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

MzBehavn said:


> No, I haven't seen this... if you have the link or whatever, please post it. Everything I've seen indicates 3 stars less not matched up again.


POST # 98/@Mz.Behavn: B e c a u s e
a p p a r e n t l y
you are a "Lyfter" only. MOST Drivers
are "Double Dippers" and have to keep
Lyft and #[F]Uber regs. in mind.

With Sidecar ALSO "in the mix" there are
"Triple Dippers" in BOTH Boston and
Seattle.

Check with Fellow Well-Known
@Looky Lou for Seattle Knowledge.
Best start is to read the ENTIRE
Seattle Sub-Forum ....in Reverse Order...
for proper perspective.

Mentoring Bison misses Puget Sound.


----------



## MzBehavn (May 24, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 98/@Mz.Behavn: B e c a u s e
> a p p a r e n t l y
> you are a "Lyfter" only. MOST Drivers
> are "Double Dippers" and have to keep
> ...


I drive for Uber, I don't drive for Lyft yet. I was still under the belief that a 3 star rating equates not matching up with the passenger again, because I talked to a uber rep when I reported a handsy passenger. The rep told me about the star ratings and next time feel free to rate 3 or less, and the system will not match me up with the PAX.


----------



## Vampire76 (Aug 16, 2015)

I don't see how being pregnant gives someone a licence to be rude, she may just be a rude person who's pregnant. 
I don't care if the customer is male, female, young old, black,white of purple. If they are being dicks then they're out. 
Having said all that, I think the op was a tad sensitive here.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Got my dig in on some Uber pax yesterday. Watched them ignore the cabstand for 15 solid minutes, and talk shit about my brother cabbies.
> Some of what they said was correct, some was racist. Feh..
> So I put my head out of my cab window, give the Uber a staged look over, and say the following: "yeah... out of state license plate, bill 541 went into effect today. Your Uber isn't insured for this ride, he didn't have time to get the mandatory inspection for out of state vehicles.
> Enjoy your ********* ride!"
> ...


There's a 30 day grace period.


----------



## EastBay (Aug 3, 2015)

Vixen said:


> What's a bro passenger?


A "bro" is usually the type of guy that was a jock or a generally shitty person in high school.

They're usually white, have spiked hair, smell like beer and love to scream "woooo" for no apparent reason. You can find them in the Marina at any time of the day or night.


----------



## JoeyJeremiah (Oct 16, 2015)

You're here to make money., and you lost time and a fare. When my wife was pregnant, she was an emotional mess. You're lady may have 1 starred you, but she also may have felt so bad for throwing you attitude that she just as likely would've 5 starred you and thrown you a beefy tip. You never know what you're gonna get with a pregger. But even if she 1 starred you, your 4.9 would've absorbed it if you've got enough rides under your belt. 
The bigger issue with preggers are the farts. They can't hold them in at all. And they're much more potent than regular farts. They'll burn your eyes and your car will smell like diapers for hours.


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

Lord Summerisle said:


> I've done 825 trips, I haven't "kicked out" anyone before, though certainly cancelled and driven away a few times if things looked dodgy. I know I come across badly retelling what is a rare incident but you sound like a plutonium-grade jackass in comparison.


Dude, you gotta give pregnant women a pass... do you have any idea what kind of sh*t they go through with hormones and the physical strain of child birth? Personally, I woulda given her the ride, rating or not. Uber doesn't dictate my morals or humanity. If the shoe were on the other foot, with your pregnant wife, you may feel different. Not like you were on the verge of deactivation, seriously? But that was a petty and dick move in my book. Nuff said!

BONG!


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

Lord Summerisle said:


> I would consider myself a pleasant professional driver, as backed up by my 4.9 rating. Occasionally though I might see the red mist and I wonder if I'm actually as nice as I thought or slowly being corrupted and jaded by Uber.
> 
> I accept a request and see that the pin is in the center of a large store along a busy road in North-East LA. When I get there I can't actually see the entrance because a bus is parked there. I go a little past the bus and pull up. In the mirror I see the pax approach, waddling a bit and carrying a box. I lean over and open the door for her. As she climbs in I can see she has a face like thunder. "What's up?" "Nothing." "No, what is it?" "You saw me - I can't believe you parked over here." "Excuse me?" "You made me walk!"
> 
> ...


Abe (Hussein), is that you?

BONG!!


----------



## Skyring (Sep 17, 2015)

Worst case scenario: 1 star rating.

Big deal. If you are that close to the edge that a single bad rating will take you over, then that's your problem right there.

Pregnant women are cranky because they are uncomfortable, feel that they are fat and ugly, tired and hormonal.

There's only one good way to deal with this:
* Apologise profusely - blame the app for not showing the exact location, explain truthfully that you didn't see her and you didn't mean to make her walk.
* Do everything you can to make her feel comfortable before you hit the "Start Ride" button.
* Agree with everything she says.
* Get her home efficiently, safely, comfortably.
* Most importantly. Show genuine concern for her. She'll pick it up that you are authentic.

Pregnancy is a nine-month forced march with a pack that grows heavier and heavier and a battle at the end. Me, I'd carry that parcel for her, all the way to her front door. She deserves my respect and consideration.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Liquor in the front
Poker in the rear
=Success


----------



## simply00complex (Aug 23, 2015)

I've had people call me and yell at me, asking where the hell I was because I hit a five-minute red light or was stuck by the train tracks, or I couldn't get into the right lane to turn so I had to turn around. If they call me, yell at me, and act like an ass, I'm going to cancel on them. I can tell they're in a hurry, so maybe that'll teach them to be nicer to their next driver. The rating system is flawed. If I wasn't concerned about 1-star ratings, I would have kept the trips. But I'm more concerned about ratings than I am about the money, which is not the way it should be. I shouldn't be cancelling trips.

I don't know why I have a 4.6. I get there on time, I get the person to their destination, and I'm willing to endure excruciating heat or cold if they want me to change the temperature. What am I doing wrong? I can't afford any more bad ratings.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Courtney2010 said:


> Tough decision, my general rule is that if something happens before I start the ride to make me think that they are going to give me a low rating, I cancel. Uber does not give us much room for error.


Yes, the system is screwed up when it's safer for our ratings to just drive away rather than give someone a ride.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Yeah, I'd have done about the same. The rating system demands that we keep a certain rating or we lose our ability to generate income. That woman was going to hurt your rating and by extension jeopardize your ability to make money. Why the heck would you allow that? There are people here demanding you give a pregnant woman a pass. Please. Since drivers are treated with a zero tolerance policy why the hell am I going to treat the pax any differently? A drivers margin for error is thin. You're already going to get the random low ratings from people who are better at hiding their d*ckishness. That's why you cut those people off before it starts when they are "nice" enough to announce it before you even start the trip. It sucks but to do differently is giving someone permission to mess with your money. I don't allow anyone to play with my money.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

simply00complex said:


> *I've had people call me and yell at me*, asking where the hell I was because I hit a five-minute red light or was stuck by the train tracks, or I couldn't get into the right lane to turn so I had to turn around. If they call me, yell at me, and act like an ass, I'm going to cancel on them. I can tell they're in a hurry, so maybe that'll teach them to be nicer to their next driver. The rating system is flawed. If I wasn't concerned about 1-star ratings, I would have kept the trips. But I'm more concerned about ratings than I am about the money, which is not the way it should be. I shouldn't be cancelling trips.
> 
> I don't know why I have a 4.6. I get there on time, I get the person to their destination, and I'm willing to endure excruciating heat or cold if they want me to change the temperature. What am I doing wrong? I can't afford any more bad ratings.


Yeah, I would have canceled right then and there. I hate rude people. I hate it even more when pushed into being rude.


----------

